# Food switch



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, switched my pup from Lambspia- Korean brand (breeder's choice) to Nutri Edge Holistic (Lamb and rice) for all stages of life 2 days ago after researching on the good reviews given by owners. 

The problem is Rambo has started pretty much viewing everyone at home as a chewing bone when he needs to go potty. He gets very irritated and barks quite a bit. He also tries to attack our toes. I do know puppies and dogs do get irritated when they are having bowel movement problems. 

Anyone had a switch of behaviour in your pups due to change of diet. Please advice. Would like to know if this is his natural character or it is due to the diet change. We had to change his diet on the 3rd day of arrival as I couldn't find the diet the breeder was feeding him and when I tried to research the brand for it's ingredients, couldn't find any on the net. The breeder told me it only comes in 20 kg packaging. Please help. Don't want to create an aggressive puppy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Changing food won't make your puppy aggressive.
It is completely normal for puppies to chew, they explore the world with their nose and mouth. What makes you link the chewing behaviour with the need to potty? Is he struggling to go? Did you change the food gradually? What are his poos like? They will give you the best indication of how well the new food is suiting him.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

He loves his new food. No I did not change his diet gradually as the breeder gave us very little Lambspia. As he was going potty very easily with Lambspia and now growling and running around crazily when he needs to go, barking and biting, I can only assume it may be the food. As the breeder only fed him twice a day, he throws up bile after drinking water with the previous diet. I used to feed me previous pups thrice a day but am afraid to suddenly change his diet and the amount of feeding time all at once. He also does this gagging noises now but does not throw up. More like something stuck in his throat. Btw I do soak his kibbles in a bit of water and his poop is not dry. We always put him in his crate when we are not around him to prevent swallowing of anything harmful. I am worried as my other dog was a Border Collie purchased in Australia and we experienced the same biting habit when we switched to Alpo. As soon as we switch back to Ekunuba, she was back to her normal lovable self and now she is on home cooked rice and chicken meal and is about 7 years old. Rambo is too small and am afraid to switch food too many times. Read about Chihuahua's being allergic to chicken and had a hard time looking for lamb meal for small breed puppy as Ekunuba was not recommended by many people. Please advise as I am desperately trying to do what's best for Rambo to make him feel as comfortable as possible.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If he's barking because he want to go out to potty, that sounds like a good thing. Not all chis will ask to go out.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, yeah he is really good and only goes to the yard to ease himself. He is only 2 months and such a darling. Has been with us for about 4 days and only goes on the paper. He gags quite a bit but does not throw up. Should I be worried? As puppies love to lick everything on the floor and within their reach, I have been super active in sweeping the floors clean daily and always put him in his crate when he is going to be out of our sight. I think my hand wash smell is triggering the nipping as he does not go at hubby's hands and I wash my hands all the time or maybe my hands are bonnier and he finds it fits better in his tiny cute mouth.


----------

